# Proline CD600D Timing Problem



## FlyingPhone (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope this forum can help me out, I've been having this problem for a few days and it really bugs me.

I've just bought an Time-Clock, One you plug in an socket, set the time for it to let electricity pass and when to block it, and insert a plug of a diffirent machine, a machine you want to be turned on and off at a certain time, I've got my coffee maker working, turning it on and off whenever I set it to, now this is my wish/idea:
Attach an extension cord to it that allows multiple devices plugged into 1 socket, I wish to connect both my coffee maker and my RADIO to it, the coffee machine works fine with it, the radio's the problem, I'll tell you why,
My radio has 2 settings (On and Standby), Whenever the plug is not in an electricity socket, the red light is off, whenever it is in, the red "Standby" light, is turned on, I've got a remote control with an On/Standby button on it, and a button for On/Standby on the radio itself.
Now here's the problem, when the power turns ON, the radio 'boots' itself into Standby, and doesn't turn on, I need to find a way to let my radio be turned ON when the power is re-enabled.

Any additional info required? ask me


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unless the Radio has the option to resume to last state after a power interruption I doubt you can use it with the timer, most radios today even lose the station tuning after unplugging today.


----------



## FlyingPhone (Nov 21, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Unless the Radio has the option to resume to last state after a power interruption I doubt you can use it with the timer, most radios today even lose the station tuning after unplugging today.


It doesn't lose the station it was on when I pull the plug, I'm actually very happy with that.

Isn't there some sort of way to open it up and 'remove' the standby option in anyway?
I've found a way to sort of bypass the standby, that is to hold down the On/Standby button and than plug it in, than it DOES turn ON, 
Only problem is, when the radio is off for a few hours (overnight) this trick doesn't work, I guess it has something to do with the current dying which was still inside the radio after pulling out the plug.

This has to be solved!! For my mood's sake =)


----------



## FlyingPhone (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone to help me?
Big problem to me..


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Flying phone 

The one thing I can think of is to open the box and connect the leads together coming from the on/standby by-passing the switch. The radio will be constantly on on/standby mode so when the timer kicks in it powers up.


Note: Make sure you got the schematic of the radio when attempting any modification.


----------



## FlyingPhone (Nov 21, 2010)

octaneman said:


> Hi Flying phone
> 
> The one thing I can think of is to open the box and connect the leads together coming from the on/standby by-passing the switch. The radio will be constantly on on/standby mode so when the timer kicks in it powers up.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't have the schematics, I searched HARD, maybe with the wrong keywrods, but I haven't found them.

I thought of just ripping the On/Standby button off, one reason is because of my frustationg, and 2nd would be in the hope I could have stumbled onto the solution.

Any tips or the true angel that gives me the schematics + info?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

After further research your player is made by KESA Electricals which owns Comet retailers in the U.K. You will have to call the service dept. to find your schematic. 


For parts: http://www.comet.bg/main/index.html



Good Luck !


----------



## FlyingPhone (Nov 21, 2010)

The weirdest thing happened, I woke up this morning, went for a shower and I came bcak at 08.01 (Timeclock is set for 08.00), and I figured my coffee would be brewing since I could smell it.
But, my radio was also playing.. 
So for some reason it started doing what it should've done days ago.
I tried to re-create it, and set the power to on, but it wouldn't turn on.

.. Is my radio haunted?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Did notice if the radio was on standby on or off ? Try both settings while playing with the alarm clock.


----------



## FlyingPhone (Nov 21, 2010)

octaneman said:


> Did notice if the radio was on standby on or off ? Try both settings while playing with the alarm clock.


It only has On or Off, It's not some kind of Switch, it's 1 button, it's not being held down while it's on.

I did accidentally break off the standby/on button, at first I was eager to break it off, but this wasn't intentionally x)

So Now I've improvised, I made a spoon with an extension to press the button below (I had 5 minutes, come on )

~Greetings


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

With the home style mod is it working now ?


----------



## FlyingPhone (Nov 21, 2010)

octaneman said:


> With the home style mod is it working now ?


Not a single chance, but I'm trying to figure something out,
Some kind of device, that when he receives power, pushes the button down...
I thought of knexx or something, something I have laying around the house.


Any idea's? Because it just looks horrible now and still doesn't work.

(Button can also be on my remote)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I suggest you buy a cheap alarm clock as suggested at http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/963634-radio-turned-time.html


----------



## FlyingPhone (Nov 21, 2010)

I guess it is a lost cause, heh?

I think I'll choose between 3 options:

A) Buy a speaker system (cheap one) and let the radio be on all the time and just set the power to those speakers. that oughta work
B) Fiddle around with something that can turn it on manually
C) Buy an alarm clock (if desperate)


----------

